# Cheap & Cheerful Suds set up



## DickDastardly40 (Aug 16, 2008)

As coolant is not often needed for ME work, I have been loathe to spend any money on it. I do however always use coolant for drilling and parting (opinions on this vary). 

I've gone rather low tech with my suds set up; I have a 2 litre plastic bottle inverted hung from the rafter above the lathe. I have made 2 fittings from brass to attach tubing to, one fits to the bottom of the bottle which has a shot length of tube and a fish tank non return valve, the second fits to the lid for the feed to the tool. The pipe is 6mm obtainable from DIY and fish stores.
















The flow is adjusted by a small valve, again from a fish tank. I have considered fitting a bulb type squeezer for extra flow if required but so far it has not been necessary.






Returns are back into a tub from the lathe bed and it is filtered before return to the bottle.

The set up can be moved easily to my small mill if required. So far works well and no leaks. Apologies for the rather crap phone camera pics!

Al


----------



## ksouers (Aug 16, 2008)

Clever set up. What do you use for coolant?


----------



## Circlip (Aug 16, 2008)

Same comment as tother site Al, Safety and light bar.  
Regards Ian


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Aug 19, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Clever set up. What do you use for coolant?



Soluble oil mixed about 10:1 (until the colour looks right to me)

The 3x2 the bottle is hung from was as a temporary measure to prove that it works; I'm intending to make a more robust bracket in due course. However parallax error may make the bottle look a lot closer to the light fitting than
 it actually is and it is held up my several hefty screws with no sign of deflection after the bottle being dangled for some time. I'm not unduly worried. ;D

Sorry for the delay in reply, currently in a very rainy France.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 19, 2008)

The 3"x2" will cope with far more than you are throwing at it Al ;D 




			
				DickDastardly40  said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay in reply, currently in a very rainy France.



............ enjoy rainy France ...... we're having an unexpected heatwave over here 8)




























































honest ???
CC


----------

